
Chinese firm ZTE pleads guilty to breaking Iran sanctions - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bostonglobe.com/business/2017/03/07/chinese-firm-zte-pleads-guilty-breaking-iran-sanctions/AoscVS5f2TfzxyICJvKdlL/story.html
======
throwaway_374
Sanctions are collective punishment of a populus. America has no idea of how
much anger it sows around the world. You will reap what you sow.

